# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Aaron & Jackson

## Liberty C

Aaron and Jackson are set to face some major trials over the coming months... Leading to Aaron becoming violent again.  This suggests that perhaps he may attack his lover again. Is the issue of Domestic violence about to be played out in the dales??? Is that why Hazel (Pauline Quirke) Jackson's mum sticking around to mop up the pieces?? Aaron is still struggling with his relationship with Jackson and with shocks and twists predicted for their relationship where is all going to lead? Hazel and Bob are also set to get together....

----------

lizann (13-07-2010)

----------


## lizann

I can see Aaron getting violent at Carl when he cheats on his mother with Eve (its bound to happen) 

I kinda wanna see Aaron happy with Jackson for the time being at least

----------


## Liberty C

I would also like Aaron and Jackson to be happy, but I think it is safe to say that it is not going to happen. Gathering from what Gavin Blyth (series producer) alluded to on This Morning I think there are turbulent times ahead for the couple. Also in recent interviews Danny Miller said that it would be unreasonable to expect Aaron to settle down and live happily ever after with his first ever boyfriend. If you can have a look at Gavin Blyth forthcoming teasers on the following link http://www.itv.com/soaps/emmerdale/videospecials/

----------


## lizann

Aaron might also still have feelings for Adam

----------


## Liberty C

I just read this on another forum and it had me slightly intrigued as to what could be around the corner for Aaron and Jackson.

"Jackson has an accident which incapacitates him. This puts a strain on the Aarson relationship - Aaron, already struggling with being in his first ever relationship, can't cope with Jackson being incapacitated and begins to feel tied down, trapped etc etc. The stress causes rows which eventually culminates in one almighty row where Aaron (with his temper) ends the relationship with Jackson."

Also another possibility that I have just thought off is that perhaps one of Jackson's old partners gets in touch because he's HIV positive and wants Jackson to gets tested... This would affect Aaron and Jackson as they wait for the results. This would invariably put a strain on their relationship and Aaron being Aaron finding it hard to express and communicate his feelings falls in the trap of lashing out and pushing Jackson away at a time when his lover needs him the most. By the time Aaron comes to his senses and realizes that he does love Jackson it would be too late, because Jackson can't forgive him for not being there for him. It would make sense why Jackson needs his mum the most at this time to mop up the pieces.

----------


## tammyy2j

Aaron dont seem like a nurse maid type

----------


## Liberty C

Gavin Blyth hinted that Aaron and Jackson story is going to be huge for autumn/winter .... He said to expect a few shocks and twists that will test their relationship in ways they couldn't imagine. I think that being the case either of those two scenarios is plausible, because Aaron isn't as you said the 'nurse maid type' and given the fact that this is still his first relationship, it makes sense that Aaron would struggle to deal with all the implications if Jackson was injured or had to be tested for HIV. It's the pressure and expectations that would be thrust on him that would lead Aaron to act out and push Jackson away. After all we know in the past when he can't deal with an emotional situation he lashes out..

----------

tammyy2j (16-07-2010)

----------


## tammyy2j

It be nice to see them together and happy for a while 

Where will Jackson and his mum live in Emmerdale?

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

Yeah, I can see Aaron lashing out at some point again and it would be unrealistic if he managed to settle down with the first guy he's dating. I'm really pleased with how the story has been handled so far.

----------


## Liberty C

it will be interesting to see if the relationship dynamic changes once Jackson's mum is on the scene.

----------


## Perdita

Danny Miller has admitted that there were initial fears Emmerdale's older audience would not "accept" Aaron Livesy's gay storyline.

However, speaking at a preview for next week's train crash, he revealed that Aaron's coming out and relationship with Jackson Walsh (Mark Silcock) had been well received by all of the ITV soap's demographic.

"What we were worried about was the fact that the older generation of viewers might not accept the storyline for what it is and might not understand it for what we are trying to show," he said.

He continued: "But it's been amazing, I've had people of all ages come up to me and say that they've really enjoyed the storyline - teenagers to the older 60 and 70-year-olds.

"It's fantastic to be able to know that they are watching it and actually be able to tell you stuff about the storyline."

Miller also discussed the feedback that he has personally received from fans of the plot, but confessed that he doesn't feel qualified enough to act as an 'Agony Aunt' to viewers seeking advice.

"I've had letters from people saying thank you and [how the plot] has helped them come out," he said. "I've also had letters from people asking advice and I'd probably take this time to say that I can't help them because I'm not an Agony Aunt and I don't know."

He continued: "I don't want to say, 'Do it this way', and then they go and do it and they end up doing it wrong with horrific consequences. So I can't give them advice, but it's nice to hear positive feedback from people."

He added that he ignores a small minority of negative comments aimed at Aaron's sexuality.

"99 out of 100 has been positive," he said. "I mean, unfortunately, we do have the negative stuff but it's stuff that is more ignored to be honest."

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Good on Danny. He sounds as if he has a good head on him.  I hope he stays in the Dales for a while.

----------


## tammyy2j

On another board it says that Jackson asks Aaron to help him die

----------


## kayliee94

> On another board it says that Jackson asks Aaron to help him die


where could i read that?

----------


## Perdita

Marc Silcock has admitted that Emmerdale's Jackson Walsh will always love Aaron Livesy.

Jackson is currently dealing with the news that he has been left paralysed following a devastating accident and will have to adjust to life in a wheelchair. However, Silcock told What's On TV that despite Jackson giving Aaron (Danny Miller) a "get-out" clause, they are still both fighting for their relationship.

"He didn't want him to stay with him because he felt he had an obligation to him - especially a Jackson who isn't able to touch, feel or move," Silcock said. "But Jackson misses him desperately. He still loves Aaron - he always will."

However, he revealed that Aaron will be the reason Jackson decides not to leave the village.

"He turns up at the hospital and asks Jackson if he'd stay in the village if he wanted him to. Jackson warns him of the reality of his life - no dignity and no independence - but Aaron tearfully promises not to let him down again."

Asked if things can really work out for the couple, he added: "Jackson wants to think it will. He and Aaron do have an incredibly strong bond and deep love for each other. But what happens if Aaron is attracted to another, able-bodied man? 

"Aaron's only ever had one boyfriend, Jackson. But Jackson's not that man any more - and never will be."

----------


## alan45

Paul O'Grady has praised Emmerdale actor Danny Miller's appearance on the upcoming festive edition of his ITV chatshow.

Miller, who plays Aaron Livesy in the Yorkshire soap, appears on Paul O'Grady's Christmas alongside Bette Midler and Cilla Black, on Christmas Eve. 

"Danny was pretty nervous," O'Grady told the TV Times. "But that’s because he hadn’t done anything like that before. Of course, he’s plonked next to Bette Midler and he's only 19. 

"And I think, what would I be like at 19 on a prime-time television show sat next to Bette Midler? I'd be frozen rigid! But he's just so mature for his years, and a really smashing actor."

A self-proclaimed soap fan, O'Grady commended Miller for his performance as the gay teenager in the ITV show. 

"I’m a massive Emmerdale fan," he said. "I love it. And I think what he’s been doing in the show is exceptional. Hats off to him!"

----------


## tammyy2j

> On another board it says that Jackson asks Aaron to help him die


Emmerdale favourite Aaron Livesy will help his lover Jackson Walsh to die in an assisted suicide storyline later this year, a report has claimed.

According to The Sun, a hard-hitting plot on the ITV1 soap will see Jackson ask Aaron (Danny Miller) and mum Hazel (Pauline Quirke) to help end his life following his recent struggle to cope with his paralysis.

It is thought that Aaron and Hazel will eventually comply with their loved one's request and crush lethal tablets into a drink for him.

Jackson - played by 22-year-old Marc Silcock - was left seriously injured in a train accident last year, which led to him losing the use of his limbs. Since then, he has found it difficult to adjust to the tragic change in his life - in particular being so reliant on other people.

A show source told the newspaper: "Jackson will start discussing plans to end his life in the next few weeks. His resolve to see it through will strengthen, which will lead to many rows and emotional scenes.

"Throughout the plot, there will be a phone number on screen for a helpline for anyone affected."

Responding to the report, an Emmerdale spokesperson told DS this morning: "We do not confirm or deny speculation about future storylines."

Jackson made his Emmerdale debut in March 2010 and his on-off relationship with Aaron has built up a devoted following among viewers. Next week, fans will see the pair reunite following their recent split.

----------


## alan45

> Emmerdale favourite Aaron Livesy will help his lover Jackson Walsh to die in an assisted suicide storyline later this year, a report has claimed.
> 
> According to The Sun, a hard-hitting plot on the ITV1 soap will see Jackson ask Aaron (Danny Miller) and mum Hazel (Pauline Quirke) to help end his life following his recent struggle to cope with his paralysis.
> 
> It is thought that Aaron and Hazel will eventually comply with their loved one's request and crush lethal tablets into a drink for him.
> 
> Jackson - played by 22-year-old Marc Silcock - was left seriously injured in a train accident last year, which led to him losing the use of his limbs. Since then, he has found it difficult to adjust to the tragic change in his life - in particular being so reliant on other people.
> 
> A show source told the newspaper: \"Jackson will start discussing plans to end his life in the next few weeks. His resolve to see it through will strengthen, which will lead to many rows and emotional scenes.
> ...



Already posted http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...501#post742501

----------

